
The FBI Director thinks this company found an answer to 'Going Dark' - skygazer
https://www.cyberscoop.com/christopher-wray-encryption-symphony-key-escrow/
======
skygazer
The keep your own data, but escrow your keys approach, that banks apparently
use for secure chat.

